# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  CABAL Online Model-Editing And Emulation Sections

## Yamachi

CABAL Online is currently on the brink of full customisation. I've been documenting the file formats for a while now, and so far it's going good  :Wink:  It's already possible to reskin models (although not widely-known), and you can even create your own model from scratch (which atm requires manually building it in hex. I may work on an exporter/converter for this). The UI can also be skinned, and there are some pretty decent skins out there, most notably the Shinobi skin by Rendermax. I'd be willing to share any and all information I have gathered, and any tools I may create and have already created, including the Sweetscape 010 templates for .EBM and .ECH files. I've setup a dev WIKI, which I'll be updating frequently, but I would like others to help make it a valuable source of information more quickly than I can do it by myself.

If anyone is interested, someone from RaGEZONE has already created an EBM importer script for blender, which I can be found here: Development EBM Blender Importer

Also, the official CABAL server files were leaked, and can be found on RZ, along with plenty of guides (which I would like to rewrite) and tools.

Anyways, the ME section would obviously be arranged in much the same way as the WoW ME section is, apart from an extra subforum for UI skins. Let me know what you guys think  :Wink: 

P.S. This will be the first-ever CABAL Dev subforum in existence, and would really get things going model-editing-wise. Let's push CABAL to the next level! :P (I know, that sounded cheesy, but meh).

----------


## BACKABACKA

I think its a good idea.

----------


## Errage

I've hardly even heard of the game.

MMOwned already has enough games on here, and I think it's safe to assume that unless we can see that the game is very big, there's no point in putting it on here, I mean, just look at Age of Conan.

'Nuff said, I'll leave this one to the other Staff members.

----------

